

Why teach (young) kids to code? - spdegabrielle

Rushkoff has been quoted as saying "that the difference between being able to code and not being able to code, is like being the driver or the passenger (not, as some people think, the difference between the driver and the mechanic)."
( http://mulqueeny.wordpress.com/2011/09/15/teach-our-kids-to-code-e-petition/ )&#60;p&#62;I like the message, but am looking for a snappier quote. I was thinking 'the difference between being the farmer and being the cow', but that doesn't seem right. Can you think of anything better?
======
spdegabrielle
The difference between Mickey Mouse and the broom in Fantasia

------
bennywild
"The difference between the magician and the rabbit."

------
spdegabrielle
Santa and the elves

